# Singles Meet Up



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I fell upon Bury Lane Farm Shop near Royston today and it is great. A cafe, a lovely farm shop and an indoor play area with its own cafe and plenty of parking.

Would anyone be interested in a meet there some time? http://burylanefunbarn.co.uk/

A10 Bypass
Melbourn
Royston, Herts
SG8 6DF

F x

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Fraggles - is that far from Northants? Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Heading towards Cambridge by the look of it?  

Tis xx

PS - DL - I may come along ... been far too long!  And same goes for you fraggles xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Damelottie No it isn't. It is about an hour from where I live in Bedfordshire and is on the way to Cambridgeshire so I imagine it is similar from Northants. x

Oh Thetis where are you know are you closer than I thought?


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks a nice place! Though food is not cheap - but if good quality worth it... 

Shame four hours away and not really game for such a journey with my lo just yet....

Have fun.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Would anyone fancy meeting on Saturday 4th or 11th October? There is a cafe as you go into the farm shop for shoppers and then a child friendly one in the play barn. I am sure prices are on the site but there is seating upstairs and downstairs so if you wanted to take snacks and were discrete I think it would be fine.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Fraggles - we could make the 11th i think. Just got to check stageclass times x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Let me know. x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Will pm mob number as off ********. X


----------

